# Einsatzgebiete fuer Modbus RTU



## senmeis (2 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei, meine Arbeit zu schreiben. Konnt ihr einige Einsatzgebiete nennen, wo Modbus RTU am häufigsten eingesetzt wird?

MfG
Senmeis


----------



## eYe (2 Oktober 2010)

Beim Austausch von Daten über serielle Schnittstellen


----------



## Lars Weiß (3 Oktober 2010)

eYe schrieb:


> Beim Austausch von Daten über serielle Schnittstellen




z.B. zwischen Automatisierung- und/oder Fernwirksystemen verschiedener Hersteller


----------



## senmeis (5 Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich habe ich konkrete Anwendungsgebiete gemeint. Bisher kenne ich nur ein paar PLCs, die mit Modbus RTU versehen werden. Welche anderen Geräte gibt es noch?

Senmeis


----------



## eYe (5 Oktober 2010)

> Das Modbus-Protokoll ist ein Kommunikationsprotokoll, das auf einer Master/Slave- bzw. Client/Server-Architektur basiert. Es wurde 1979 von Gould-Modicon für die Kommunikation mit seinen speicherprogrammierbaren Steuerungen ins Leben gerufen. In der Industrie hat sich der Modbus zu einem De-facto-Standard entwickelt, da es sich um ein offenes Protokoll handelt.



Quelle: Wikipedia

Im Grunde kann alles was sich im Umfeld einer SPS findet und mit dieser Daten austauschen soll. Wobei aber jeder Hersteller da eigene Priotitäten bei den Bussystemen setzt...

Beispiele:

- Softstarter
- Frequenzumrichter
- Dieselsteuerungen
- Leistungsschalter
- HMI Panels
- Messumformer
- etc


----------



## erdmann (5 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

nachfolgende Ausführung ist nicht vollständig, nur so ein Überblick.
ModBus (als RTU oder ASCII) verwendet Standard-UART Frames, lässt sich also mit jedem Microcontroller mit serieller Schnittstelle realisieren, nur ein Schnittstellentreiber RS485 oder RS232 wird noch benötigt. 
Das Protokoll ist sehr simpel und damit leicht implementierbar.
Es dürfte das Busprotokoll sein, das am kostengünstigsten in ein Gerät implementierbar ist.
Findet sich z.B. bei:
Industriereglern JUMO, z.B. DICON1000
Reglern CAREL pCO3
Reglern EVKO 
Partikelzählern LIGHTHOUSE 5104, METONE Serie 6000
Feldbusmodule WAGO 750
Feldbusmodule BECKHOFF
sowie dedicated Steuerung:
Kompressorsteuerung COMPAIR

Lediglich im Hause Siemens nicht kostengünstig vertreten.
Ist ja auch kein Wunder, Modbus kommt ja schliesslich von der
ehemaligen Konkurrenz.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mfg. Erdi


----------



## Oberchefe (17 Oktober 2010)

Vorsicht mit dem Lighthouse! Die Jungs von Lighthouse geben an, dass das Ding ModBus könnte, das Ding ist aber nicht normkonform. Laut Modbus Spezifikation muss jedes Modbus Gerät Modbus RTU können, Modbus ASCII optional, der Lighthouse kann aber nur Modbus ASCII. Das Ding trägt den Namen zu Unrecht!


----------

